# 66 GTO Trunk Rubber/Gutter area



## rays66gto (Sep 9, 2010)

I am in need af the Trunk Gutter/Rubber area for my 66...
I dont want to replace the Whole tail section, I have that section.
I just hate to cut a Nice Peice like that up for a few small parts..
I just need 3 sections of not rusted out pieces..The left side corner gutter 8 inches & about 1 inch wide to 8 inches to trunk area...
The center Gutter/Rubber area about 5 inches wide form center to center of lock area 10 inches total to the first bend in tail pan.
The right section from 8 inches to corner to up the trunk area about 8 inches with the qtr lip for welding..
If any one has these or the whole gutter rail left to right I'm very interested in it.
Thank you!
Randall Thornton
407-383-6045
[email protected]


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I believe Ames now has patch panels for these, i know i seen them somewhere,


----------



## rays66gto (Sep 9, 2010)

I have sen them for everything Else But 66?67 GTOS


----------

